# Headlight won't turn on



## warrenballard (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi. This problem is a little challenging for me. Yesterday I went to change out my driver's side headlight, the low beam didn't work. After 30 minutes of working to get off the light cover without cracking it, I replaced it. Still no low beam. I replaced the L Headlamp relay in the engine compartment, I have about 12 of these from a junk yard, no low beam. I checked fuses, all good, no low beam. Three days ago I replaced the steering column switch with another, again from the junk yard, so I didn't remove this last night. I thought it would be too much a coincidence to have the same leg fail in it. I check the voltage at the headlight socket, 5v, and at the fuse panel, 12v. It is a common positive to both HL. High beams work fine. I tried switching light bulbs to the passenger side, they all worked. 

While under the dash I noticed a row of unmarked relays above the fuse panel.I replaced a couple but no luck. I checked the schematic and my car, a GL by the VIN, is supposed to have a HL sensor. Does anyone know where this is or what the relays under the dash are for? Does this problem sound familiar to anyone?

Thanks.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

the headlight sensor is located inside the engine bay i believe on the front of the passenger side shock tower

if its not there just look around the engine bay, should be a lil black box with "headlight sensor" stamped on it somewhere


good luck


----------



## warrenballard (Sep 24, 2005)

*Update---*

Thanks for the direction. I found the sensor, although the label had come off. I didn't check it, but none of the diode or resistors are burned. Looks new. I may try to find one at a junkyard. 

I tried removing the switch again. I checked it w/a FM and it looks good. I also plugged it in and checked voltages in and out and they are both around 12fdic. I then disconnected the battery and checked for a short to ground from the headlight socket, nothing. Something has to be draining or inhibiting my voltage because it is 5fdic at the socket. I looked for fusible links, but I have no idea where they would be. Does anyone know if the headlights have a fusible link and maybe where?

Thanks again.


----------



## warrenballard (Sep 24, 2005)

*Problem Fixed!*

For anyone with the same problem, here's how I fixed it.
After checking voltages ALL over the car, I kept returning to the steering column switch. I removed it from the car and tested it without voltage applied and it was good. Funny thing, when I finally applied voltage (12vdc) from an external power supply, it failed! Apparently it was letting 5 volts through but that's it. My first instinct was to bend the contacts, but after I looked at this thing, I realized it would only be a short term fix and I didn't want to go back in there. I took fine grit sand paper (220) and folded it to be double sided. I sanded for about a minute on each contact, blew it with compressed air, cleaned with contact cleaner and they shined! I coated them with electrical grease and thought I was done. Put it in the car, after testing again, and they worked! The only problem was brights stayed on. I took it back out and took the switch apart again, probably the sixth time. Underneath the contacts is a plastic flat piece that slides to push up on the contacts to turn on/off brights. It was really worn. I had and extra from the junkyard that looked better and put that in, grease everything and put it back together. It works perfectly now. Everytime. Thanks for the input. I hope this saves someone the grief and time I went through.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

congrats man glad i could help get u going in the right direction :thumbup:


----------

